# B4.2 foam carpet tires and wheels



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

What are good front and rear foam carpet tires and wheels for an Associated B4.2 buggy?

The track is a carpet oval with no jumps.

THX,
Lynn


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

You'll want to check on the rules... some places are foam tires only in which tires from rc4less, bsr, and tm should work well. I doubt the any type of pin spike tires are allowed, but some let you use on-road type rubber tires. Hope this gives you some useful info, but without knowing the rules, I can't be too much more help.

Kevin


----------

